# Alexis Mabille Haute Couture S/S 2011 x 148



## Q (12 Okt. 2011)

*Models: Elena Melnik, Ines Crnokrak, Kamila Filipcikova, Maria Kashleva, Melissa Tammerijn, Michelle Westgeest, Ruby Aldridge, Shu Pei, Siri Tollerød, Thana Kuhnen



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
*​


----------



## koftus89 (17 Sep. 2012)

danke für die post. sehr schöne show.


----------

